# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  الإرهاب

## صفاء العشري

الإرهاب آخذ في التزايد في العالم العربي. ولا شك أن العنف الطائفي يقدم فرصا جديدة للمجموعات الجهادية في مختلف أنحاء الشرق الأوسط. وقد ساهم هذا المد المتطرف في تزايد موجات الهجمات، بما في ذلك التفجيرات التي وقعت في لبنان وشبه جزيرة سيناء، فضلا عن المذابح اليومية في سوريا و العراق و الاغتيالات والهجمات في اليمن وغيرها...
تلك المجموعات وكعادتها منذ ظهور تنظيم القاعدة تقتل من المدنيين أكثر مما تقتل من المسلحين و تقتل من المسلمين أكثر مما تقتل من أعدائها المزعومين. في الآونة الأخيرة كثفت المجموعات التي تقاتل في سوريا هجماتها ضد المجموعات الأخرى التي من المفترض أن تكون من حلفائها في كفاحها ضد الديكتاتورية. وهذا يعكس بوضوح الأيديولوجية الإقصائية التكفيرية التي يحملها هؤلاء الناس المتقوقعين داخل عالم مظلم ضيق الأفق يحول دونهم وما يفهمه عادة أي مقاتل بشكل بديهي حول فوائد انضمام قوات صديقة لمحاربة العدو الواحد . في معتقداتهم الضيقة التي لا تتسامح مع الآخرين يعتبرون حتى المسلمين الذين لا يلتزمون تماما بعقيدتهم، مرتدين ويستحقون الموت.
 كانت هناك مؤخرا تقارير يومية عن الاشتباكات الدامية بين الجماعات المتطرفة و متمردين آخرين في سوريا ... في تموز، يقال أن قائدا للجيش السوري الحر قتل برصاص مقاتلين داعش في محافظة اللاذقية الساحلية .
كذلك أعلنت داعش مسؤوليتها عن سلسلة من التفجيرات في بغداد ومناطق أخرى من العراق حيث تم قتل المئات معظمهم من المدنيين .
وقبل بضعة أيام استولت الجماعات الإسلامية في شمال سوريا على مقرات ومخازن تابعة للمجلس العسكري الأعلى للمعارضة.
هذه أمثلة قليلة ( هناك أكثر بكثير) تكشف ليس فقط الفكر المشوه للتطرف، ولكن انتهازيته أيضا، فضلا عن استعداد حامليه لقتل إخوانهم بسبب غنائم الحرب أو السيطرة على بعض المناطق. وخلافا لادعاءاتهم ، فإن الدولة التي يريدون بناءها مستخدمين الإسلام لا تمت بصلة لدولة الخلافة الأولى، وإنما هي أشبه بمقاطعات أمراء العصور الوسطى الظلامية حيث كان القتل والاغتصاب والاستحواذ على الغنائم هي القوانين السائدة.
 هذا الوضع يثير المخاوف في العالم كله ، وينبغي أن يواجه ليس فقط من قبل الحكومات ومن خلال تدابير مكافحة الإرهاب ، ولكن من قبل المسلمين أنفسهم. يجب على كل العرب المشاركة في هذا الكفاح ضد التطرف الذي يجر المنطقة إلى الدمار والفوضى و سفك الدم. ويجب على كل مسلم فضح هذا الإسلام الكاذب لأن الإسلام هو دين التسامح والعدل والرحمة والتعايش .
القيادة المركزية الأمريكية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الإرهاب آخذ في التزايد في العالم العربي. ولا شك أن العنف الطائفي يقدم فرصا جديدة للمجموعات الجهادية في مختلف أنحاء الشرق الأوسط. وقد ساهم هذا المد المتطرف في تزايد موجات الهجمات، بما في ذلك التفجيرات التي وقعت في لبنان وشبه جزيرة سيناء، فضلا عن المذابح اليومية في سوريا و العراق و الاغتيالات والهجمات في اليمن وغيرها...
> تلك المجموعات وكعادتها منذ ظهور تنظيم القاعدة تقتل من المدنيين أكثر مما تقتل من المسلحين و تقتل من المسلمين أكثر مما تقتل من أعدائها المزعومين. في الآونة الأخيرة كثفت المجموعات التي تقاتل في سوريا هجماتها ضد المجموعات الأخرى التي من المفترض أن تكون من حلفائها في كفاحها ضد الديكتاتورية. وهذا يعكس بوضوح الأيديولوجية الإقصائية التكفيرية التي يحملها هؤلاء الناس المتقوقعين داخل عالم مظلم ضيق الأفق يحول دونهم وما يفهمه عادة أي مقاتل بشكل بديهي حول فوائد انضمام قوات صديقة لمحاربة العدو الواحد . في معتقداتهم الضيقة التي لا تتسامح مع الآخرين يعتبرون حتى المسلمين الذين لا يلتزمون تماما بعقيدتهم، مرتدين ويستحقون الموت.
>  كانت هناك مؤخرا تقارير يومية عن الاشتباكات الدامية بين الجماعات المتطرفة و متمردين آخرين في سوريا ... في تموز، يقال أن قائدا للجيش السوري الحر قتل برصاص مقاتلين داعش في محافظة اللاذقية الساحلية .
> كذلك أعلنت داعش مسؤوليتها عن سلسلة من التفجيرات في بغداد ومناطق أخرى من العراق حيث تم قتل المئات معظمهم من المدنيين .
> وقبل بضعة أيام استولت الجماعات الإسلامية في شمال سوريا على مقرات ومخازن تابعة للمجلس العسكري الأعلى للمعارضة.
> هذه أمثلة قليلة ( هناك أكثر بكثير) تكشف ليس فقط الفكر المشوه للتطرف، ولكن انتهازيته أيضا، فضلا عن استعداد حامليه لقتل إخوانهم بسبب غنائم الحرب أو السيطرة على بعض المناطق. وخلافا لادعاءاتهم ، فإن الدولة التي يريدون بناءها مستخدمين الإسلام لا تمت بصلة لدولة الخلافة الأولى، وإنما هي أشبه بمقاطعات أمراء العصور الوسطى الظلامية حيث كان القتل والاغتصاب والاستحواذ على الغنائم هي القوانين السائدة.
>  هذا الوضع يثير المخاوف في العالم كله ، وينبغي أن يواجه ليس فقط من قبل الحكومات ومن خلال تدابير مكافحة الإرهاب ، ولكن من قبل المسلمين أنفسهم. يجب على كل العرب المشاركة في هذا الكفاح ضد التطرف الذي يجر المنطقة إلى الدمار والفوضى و سفك الدم. ويجب على كل مسلم فضح هذا الإسلام الكاذب لأن الإسلام هو دين التسامح والعدل والرحمة والتعايش .
> القيادة المركزية الأمريكية


الارهاب لدين له ولا جنسيه معينه بصراحة من وجه نظري هو فكر متعصبه ومتشددة بطريقه غير عقلانيه ولا منطقيه بصراحة

----------

